# Unsponsored Product review for SHURE SE425 headphones (Shop Hearing Protection)



## Jagerheister (Apr 29, 2015)

This is an unsponsored product review that I made for my shop headphones that I use for hearing protection while woodworking.

"https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEB8qlmq2sk"


----------

